# What's your favourite Colnago C59 colour?



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

With the present 2010/2011 paint scheme for the new Colnago C59...what's your favourite colour?


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

matte black ............ for my christmas gift to myself i placed an order for one (50s) ..... estimated arrival time - last week of October - first week of November


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

1Cebu said:


> matte black ............ for my christmas gift to myself i placed an order for one (50s) ..... estimated arrival time - last week of October - first week of November


Nice. That would be my color selection and the 50 sloping would work for me. I'd probably go with the 53 traditional though. I think traditional is still an option on the C59. Thing is, while I like the matte black naked carbon paint scheme the best of the bunch, it really doesn't get my heart racing. Same goes for the C59. So, I will be holding out this year and going with a Master X Light in PR82 instead.

By the way, Merry Christmas.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Is the white-out version shown at Eurobike not officially in the lineup?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

No the white-out version is a special order complete bike of only 59 bikes coupled with Di2 you see. I actually prefer the white/blue or black/yellow personally. Don't like the all matt black myself. 

You unsure about the KoM now, nicey?


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Nice. That would be my color selection and the 50 sloping would work for me. I'd probably go with the 53 traditional though. I think traditional is still an option on the C59. Thing is, while I like the matte black naked carbon paint scheme the best of the bunch, it really doesn't get my heart racing. Same goes for the C59. So, I will be holding out this year and going with a Master X Light in PR82 instead.
> 
> By the way, Merry Christmas.


I have my EPS in 53 traditional. Seatpost exposure not much. 









I'm going to try the 50s this time.


----------

